# 13" Black Diamond Rhom



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm currently waiting for my 180 gallon tank to cycle, in the meantime, I have been thinking of going with some live plants. Years ago, I'd use amazon swords....but I've been out of the hobby for a while. Any ideas what would go nicely with this guy in his new home? Since he has been housed in empty tanks for the last few years, I'd like to spoil him and give him the best "rhom environment" as possible. Whatever that may be. Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

All depends on what type of lighting you have, and if you are willing to use Co2 and ferts.

Every rhom I have had with plants, just destroyed them out of spite... made it hard to keep things looking decent.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have any special lighting. Just the regular 4 foot light that came with the tank. I don't plan on running lights very much...I never liked putting light over my p's...I figured my living room windows natural light will be the light he experiences. Either way, I'm just looking to throw a couple things in there...nothing crazy, and if I have to rebuy them every so often due to the plant dying or getting ripped up. Maybe something to make the tank pop a little.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

With that lighting, Anubias is about your only option... maybe undulata or java fern if you supplemented co2


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

I agree, java fens and anubias would also be my choice. Java ferns, I believe are said to be "unpalatable" to fish. Both anubias and java ferns are rhysome (probably misspelt) type plants which take their nutrients directly from the water, so special substrates are not necessary. I am leary of plastic plants as I once lost a tank full of red bellies when I was out of town visiting my sister and one of them bit off a piece of plastic "bacopa" which was drawn into the hangitontheback power filter, locking up the impeller. I now use a sump. If using a hangitontheback, use two, so that if one fails for some reason, the other will keep your fish alive until you deal with the issue. Good luck


----------

